# KINGFISH BLOODLINE



## IMMORTALKENNELS

DOES ANYONE KNOW WERE IT ORIGINATES FROM? I HAVE THIS MAJOR AHOLE TRYING TO ARGUE ME DOWN AND SAY IT DOESNT EXIST! I HAVE TWO DOGS WITH KINGFISH BLOOD I JUST DONT KNOW WERE IT ORIGINATES FROM.


----------



## Nizmo

i'e never heard of it but im not too educated on all the bloodlines out there. but my advice is prove him wrong with a ped. theres no arguing with the facts.


----------



## Nizmo

i searched google and i've found some things that say that kingfish bloodline does exist. just tell him to google it b****


----------



## IMMORTALKENNELS

IM WAITING ON MY 7GEN PEDIGREE AS WE SPEAK! SCREW HIM AND I TOLD HIM TO GOOGLE IT LOL AND HE SAID I SHOULDNT HAVE TO GOOGLE IT YOUR THE BREEDER,I WAS LIKE WHATEVER.LOL HEY GUYS COULD YOU CHECK OUT MY POST ABOUT HEAT


----------



## Diesels_Mama

you know what i love about caps typing? Just reading it aloud like you're yelling always makes my sister and I laugh. Just sounds so ridiculous most of the time. Try it! you might like it! lol...


----------



## IMMORTALKENNELS

LOL I KNOW RIGHT! I JUST GOT MADE FUN OF ON ANOTHER FORUM ABOUT WRITING ALL CAPS! LOL OMG IM YELLING NOW.LMFAO


----------



## los44

why dont you know about the bloodlines you are breeding with? you should study the peds of potential breeding partners(its part of the planning process). the consumer is absolutely right he shouldnt have to google it! he bought said dog from you, you are suppose to provide information on said dog. no let me rephrase it a responsible breeder is supposed to provide this information to whom ever inquires.

im sorry take this offensive if you wish but you shouldnt be breeding!!!! oh and btw :welcome: to gopitbull


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

wow that is fun!!!
LMAO


----------



## IMMORTALKENNELS

OH BOY TO LOS44 DONT COME IN AND PUT NEGATIVITY IN ON MY POST! YOU STILL DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT! I DONT THINK THERE ARE ANY BREEDERS OUT THERE THAT KNOWS EVERY SINGLE BLOODLINE AND ITS ORIGINATION.THOSE THINGS COME FROM BEFORE ANY OF US WERE BORN A**HOLE.SINCE YOUR SO SMART! IM SORRY FOR BEING UNPROFFESSIONAL BUT YOU STRUCK A NERVE ! I AM A VERY RESPONSIBLE BREEDER! AND FOR THE RECORD I DIDNT SELL THE MAN A PUP HE JUST INQUIRED ON IT AND SAID KINGFISH DOESNT EXIST1 GET IT RIGHT!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

los44 said:


> why dont you know about the bloodlines you are breeding with? you should study the peds of potential breeding partners(its part of the planning process). the consumer is absolutely right he shouldnt have to google it! he bought said dog from you, you are suppose to provide information on said dog. no let me rephrase it a responsible breeder is supposed to provide this information to whom ever inquires.
> 
> im sorry take this offensive if you wish but you shouldnt be breeding!!!! oh and btw :welcome: to gopitbull


Couldnt have said it better myself. We seem to have an abundance of back yard breeders and their proteges roaming on this forum


----------



## buzhunter

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [1635] :: ADAMS' KINGFISH


----------



## buzhunter

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: OFFSPRING :: ADAMS' KINGFISH :: [1635]


----------



## buzhunter

Pretty sure he exists...


----------



## Marty

Here's a ped of a dog I once owned off of Kingfish blood...

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [213158] :: GAME-DOG.COM'S REDDY


----------



## StaffyDaddy

buzhunter said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: OFFSPRING :: ADAMS' KINGFISH :: [1635]


Woah! Good find!

And I never doubted it exists.. But if youre breeding two dogs that have it, you should at least be able to trace it back


----------



## American_Pit13

Another BYB breeding dogs whos lines he knows nothing about....:hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy

american_pit13 said:


> Another BYB breeding dogs whos lines he knows nothing about....:hammer:


You see... When I feel like what I have on my mind is too blunt, I'll just ring Holly up. :goodpost:


----------



## cane76

IMMORTALKENNELS said:


> *I AM A VERY RESPONSIBLE BREEDER!*


How so?
you sound very irresponsible a uninformed newb to the breed.If you ever wonder what the problem is with this breed take a look in the mirror sir because you are part of it,ugh!!


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES

kingfish was a very famous gamedog. i doubt anyone has any direct kingfish blood. probably has kingfish in the seventh generation. to me that's not a kingfish dog. i own the purest turtlebuster blood on earth. turtlebuster is a great grandson of kingfish noone considers turtlebuster part of the kingfish line.


----------



## pitlover35blood

*for thoe of you who r not sure!!!!*

King Fish also known as "King Fisher" and Fisher blood line has been around for approx 80 years or better not many people look this kind of thing up and alot of illiterate people will argue the fact of bloodlines I my self have delt with nimb rods for the past 14 years and even if you are not sure you can in fact google a bloodline for many breeds and find what you are looking for so for part of your answer... YES king Fish is a bloodline is not rare thoa shot summary of bloodlines are.

1. Gotti.
2. Razors Edge.
3. King Kamali.
4. Gator.
5. Colby.
6. King Fisher.
7. Remy line.
8. Edington.
9. Jeep.
10. makaveli
11. Monster G

there is no such thing as rednose or bluenose or even blacknose for bloodlines!

If you have a problem and are not sure look some up other then that pass on a sale and move on because someone who dont know of a specific bloodline is a half wit and needs a dog of less structure


----------



## CATWOMAN0918

*Hi newbie to the forum 2 time Pitty mom*

Hi fellow pit lovers!
So I am not into the bloodlines and all that, I just want a nice pit and a good dog with so many out there. BUT this name has come up along with Colby on the pups I am looking at. My first pit was given to me by my cousin many years ago in the 1980's black brindle with white chest, my 2nd was free from someone my daughter knew had free pups and she is tan and white, no clue what bloodlines are but they have both been good girls for me. Now I am looking at a male...cuz my pit now is going to be 7 and my husky(F) is going to be 9 and just don't want to run around and play with her quite like she used to so Dakota needs a new tugawar partner. My hands aren't as strong as they used to be either and with cold Ohio weather I don't get to walk everyday like in the spring, summer and fall. We both hibernate and get fat lol. So with the Kingfish/Colby bloodline is this pup going to be a good dog? A big dog? A dog with a good attitude? I really don't care about bloodlines is that bad? I just want a pit with a great attitude and personality.


----------



## doughboi

pitlover35blood said:


> King Fish also known as "King Fisher" and Fisher blood line has been around for approx 80 years or better not many people look this kind of thing up and alot of illiterate people will argue the fact of bloodlines I my self have delt with nimb rods for the past 14 years and even if you are not sure you can in fact google a bloodline for many breeds and find what you are looking for so for part of your answer... YES king Fish is a bloodline is not rare thoa shot summary of bloodlines are.
> 
> 1. Gotti.
> 2. Razors Edge.
> 3. King Kamali.
> 4. Gator.
> 5. Colby.
> 6. King Fisher.
> 7. Remy line.
> 8. Edington.
> 9. Jeep.
> 10. makaveli
> 11. Monster G
> 
> there is no such thing as rednose or bluenose or even blacknose for bloodlines!
> 
> If you have a problem and are not sure look some up other then that pass on a sale and move on because someone who dont know of a specific bloodline is a half wit and needs a dog of less structure


:goodpost:


----------



## doughboi

StaffyDaddy said:


> Couldnt have said it better myself. We seem to have an abundance of back yard breeders and their proteges roaming on this forum


Couldn't have said it better


----------



## Ellyana

I'm not saying this person is a reputable breeder, but I will say if your going to accuse them of being illiterate then you should at least drop your ghetto slang and learn how to spell. I'm sick of people who argue about bloodlines while millions of these beautiful animals are killed and abused every single day. Use your energy somewhere else. Hopefully said "breeder" will do they're best to adhere to strict standards and integrity Without your holier than though attitude


----------



## DickyT

Ellyana said:


> I'm not saying this person is a reputable breeder, but I will say if your going to accuse them of being illiterate then you should at least drop your ghetto slang and learn how to spell. I'm sick of people who argue about bloodlines while millions of these beautiful animals are killed and abused every single day. Use your energy somewhere else. Hopefully said "breeder" will do they're best to adhere to strict standards and integrity Without your holier than though attitude


Who exactly were you directing this response too? This thread is from 2009, with the most recent post before yours in February 2013. It has layed dormant over a year and a half until brought to the surface today.

I agree with your thoughts for the most part, but not exactly certain your message will reach the intended audience.


----------



## Ellyana

Excuse me. I never post anything and had recently talked to someone about this very subject and came to go pitbull for a little research and hadn't noticed the date before responding. I hope I didn't upset you as much as it appears. I will check dates from now on


----------



## DickyT

Ellyana said:


> Excuse me. I never post anything and had recently talked to someone about this very subject and came to go pitbull for a little research and hadn't noticed the date before responding. I hope I didn't upset you as much as it appears. I will check dates from now on


Where are you getting that I am upset? I am strictly stating facts, and asked a question in hopes that maybe I could assist in directing you to them.

If you re-read what I wrote I even ended it with something in your favor and concern that you may not reach your target audience due to the thread age :woof:

Why do people read into things and not take words at face value?


----------

